# Happy 2nd Birthday Havanese Forum



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes better late than never.

Happy Birthday to the forum and a special thank you to Melissa for creating such a wonderful place to hang, chat and learn with our friends. Also need to give a shout out to Dawna for helping Melissa keep this place going, thanks girls.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh man can't believe we all missed this!!!

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE FORUM!!!!!!! arty:


Thanks to Melissa and Dawna for all they do! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Where in the world would we be without this wonderful place?!

Yes, THANK YOU "Captain" Melissa and "First Mate Dawna! You ladies are awesome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - it is so hard to believe that much time has passed!!!

Many thanks to Melissa & Dawna - this place keeps me sane!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE FORUM!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, only seems like yesterday I found this place.. 
HAPPY BDAY FORUM!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the Forum and a BIG Thank You to Melissa and Dawna for all they do to keep it running.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO US!!!! and a special thanks to Melissa and Dawna for making it so!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the forum.

Brando would like to say "Where's the cake"....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow, happy birthday forum and many, many thanks to Melissa and Dawna


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the Forum!!!.

I had no idea the forum was just two years old... there are so many obviously warm and loving friendships I just assumed it was a much older group.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YAY! What a great post, thank you so much!!!! 
Man two years ago it was hillarious, just a few of us on, trying to start threads and keep it going. Its EXACTLY what I visioned. Thanks so much everyone, we have the BEST group!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just when was it 2 years? This past week? I joined in Jan. 07, but had checked the place out Oct/Nov. 06, admiring the photos in the gallery. I wasn't sure I'd join as it seemed quite 'small' and not many posts going on. That all changed around the time I joined though. Hmmmmm........ could it be that besides myself, there was a handful of us Queen Chatterboxes that joined around then too?? Coincidence? LMAO ound:

I am soooooooo glad this forum has grown as it has. Not only is there invaluable information and a great exchange, there are many I consider my "Hav friends". :whoo:

Way to go Melissa and Dawna! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's hard to believe it's only two years. It feels like this group has been here forever -- thank goodness. What would we all do if we didn't have each other.

Happy birthday forum and thanks Melissa and Dawna.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Wow, two years young...Melissa and Dawna..thank you both for giving us such a wonderful place to share our love of the Havanese and gain information from each other! YOU ROCK!!! eace:
I would've been lost without this forum


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Just when was it 2 years? This past week? I joined in Jan. 07, but had checked the place out Oct/Nov. 06, admiring the photos in the gallery. I wasn't sure I'd join as it seemed quite 'small' and not many posts going on. That all changed around the time I joined though. Hmmmmm........ could it be that besides myself, there was a handful of us Queen Chatterboxes that joined around then too?? Coincidence? LMAO ound:


Marj if you look at the members list you can sort it by clicking on the join date to figure out when each of us joined. Melissa joined 8-1-06 so I assume that is the day the forum was born.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:Happy Birthday Forum!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Leeann. Just checked and there are only about a dozen members from that time that are still involved. Of course, most of those are the chatty ones. lol


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

congrats to the forum and it's founder and all it's supporters!!

it's a great place to hang out and discover all sorts of things about our dogs.
i have learned much in my short time here and i certainly enjoy the company.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed this announcement. A *huge* thank you to Melissa and Dawna!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the Forum!














​
and heartfelt thanks to Melissa and Dawna for creating this place that has so blessed all of us!​


----------

